# Headed to Destin July 6th-13th



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

Headed out from Beaumont,TX I'll be in Destin from July 6th-13th and staying at the Breakers East condominium. I'd like to bring my kayak to do some fishing while I'm there. I'll be keeping an eye on the forecast as the trip gets closer. I'm supposed to go out with Slow & Low coastal outfitters on the 8th. I thought it would be a good idea to go with a guide first instead of setting out on my own. I spoke with the front desk at the condo and they said that they didn't have any where I could store my kayak during my stay, but it would be okay if I wanted to lock it up to the fence around the pool. What are your thoughts on this? Looking for input on if I should bring my kayak to fish a few more days while I'm there or just go the one day with the guide? It's a Jackson Big Tuna. I really don't feel like hauling from the beach every time I use it to put it back on the roof of my wife's Explorer. I would mainly be putting in at the beach in front of the condo and paddling out about 1/2 mile to a mile.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

You should be fine locking it up to the fence. I would not worry about the other guests messing with your stuff. Just got back from Gulf Shores and had a blast paddling the Gulf. You never, ever know what's instore when you paddle the Gulf of Mexico!


----------



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd love to meet up with someone that lives near or in Destin and do some fishing while I'm there.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I have in-laws coming into town on Monday for about ten days and I took 14 days of vacation. Plan on fishing very regularly during my time off. Can shoot you PMs on when and where we will go in your interested...


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

When you get there go down and talk to the beach attendant, hand him a tip and ask him if it is ok to lock up your kayak with his rentals. You may even be able to call the beach service ahead of time and ask.

The only issue is you are then at the mercy of how early he gets there.

There is always a risk leaving a kayak out. I have a beach service in Fort Walton Beach and have had kayaks out there for 15 years. I lock them up every night and have only had one stolen and a couple vandalized in that many years.

So in my opinion the risk is minimal but it's still there.

Good luck.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

I appreciate the input ALMO100. I'll have to look into that. Hopefully they get to work by 9am 

PM me when you get a chance or as the dates get closer VICKROID. If I bring my kayak, which it looks like I will, I'd love to meet up with you.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

bmtsupra said:


> I appreciate the input ALMO100. I'll have to look into that. Hopefully they get to work by 9am
> 
> PM me when you get a chance or as the dates get closer VICKROID. If I bring my kayak, which it looks like I will, I'd love to meet up with you.


Sure thing. I am confident that this time of the year they are out there 7:30-8am tops.


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Me too*



bmtsupra said:


> Headed out from Beaumont,TX I'll be in Destin from July 6th-13th and staying at the Breakers East condominium. I'd like to bring my kayak to do some fishing while I'm there. I'll be keeping an eye on the forecast as the trip gets closer. I'm supposed to go out with Slow & Low coastal outfitters on the 8th. I thought it would be a good idea to go with a guide first instead of setting out on my own. I spoke with the front desk at the condo and they said that they didn't have any where I could store my kayak during my stay, but it would be okay if I wanted to lock it up to the fence around the pool. What are your thoughts on this? Looking for input on if I should bring my kayak to fish a few more days while I'm there or just go the one day with the guide? It's a Jackson Big Tuna. I really don't feel like hauling from the beach every time I use it to put it back on the roof of my wife's Explorer. I would mainly be putting in at the beach in front of the condo and paddling out about 1/2 mile to a mile.


 
I'll be traveling down there from June 29th through July 7th as well. Ill be bringing my kayak and fishing gear. I wasn't planning on going out really far, maybe just paddle out past the second sandbar and cast out and see what happens. Let me know if you find out any info.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

There are actually a few artificial reefs 1.5-3 miles form the Breakers East beach. Just FYI, if you have GPS and feel adventurous.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i'll fish destin with you as long as my reels get back in time. there's a shelf i want to try to hit and we can troll for kings and whatever else. lots of activity around and i can guarantee we'll find some fish. can't say what, but there is always something biting. i also have a spot that i want to try just off the beach that holds some grouper. doesn't look like it gets much pressure either.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

almo100 said:


> There are actually a few artificial reefs 1.5-3 miles form the Breakers East beach. Just FYI, if you have GPS and feel adventurous.


I may have to borrow my father in laws hand held gps. Do you have the coordinates? I havent done any fishing off the beach in my kayak. I only fish flats and bayous for reds, flounder and specs. I think the farthest i'd venture on my own would be about a mile....of course with a handheld vhf, just in case.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here you go.

1	30.36335003	-86.49828334	A LEG MODU
2	30.36335003	-86.49828334	A Leg Modules
3	30.35414997	-86.49301666	AIR FORCE
4	30.35414997	-86.49301666	Air Force Barge
5	30.35861668	-86.49483335	ARMY TAN 5
6	30.35563331	-86.42388331	ARMY TAN 6
7	30.35545	-86.42239996	ARMY TAN 7
8	30.35861668	-86.49483335	ARMY TANK 07
9	30.35563331	-86.42388331	ARMY TANK 08
10	30.35545	-86.42239996	ARMY TANK 09
11	30.3548833	-86.40976667	B LEG MODU
12	30.3548833	-86.40976667	B Leg Modules
13	30.34683332	-86.49394998	BRIDGE RUB
14	30.34683332	-86.49394998	BRIDGE RUBBLE
15	30.36063337	-86.40731664	C LEG MODU
16	30.36063337	-86.40731664	C LEG MODULES
17	30.35941665	-86.41911669	CONCRETE 3
18	30.35941665	-86.41911669	CONCRETE RUBBLE
19	30.34928335	-86.41373333	FISH HAVEN
20	30.34928335	-86.41373333	FISH HAVEN #3 STEEL STORAGE TANKS
21	30.37143337	-86.42193334	MISS LOUIS
22	30.37143337	-86.42193334	MISS LOUISE SHIP
23	30.35446663	-86.50074997	REEF BOX 1
24	30.35238331	-86.41756671	REEF BOX 2
25	30.35446663	-86.50074997	REEF BOXCARS 02
26	30.35238331	-86.41756671	REEF BOXCARS 03
27	30.36731668	-86.44498332	SANDFL01
28	30.36756663	-86.43719997	SANDFL02
29	30.36644999	-86.4404167	SANDFL03
30	30.36756663	-86.43719997	SANDFL04
31	30.3667167	-86.43358335	SANDFL05
32	30.3656667	-86.43211668	SANDFL06
33	30.36363333	-86.4322	SANDFL07
34	30.36153333	-86.43194997	SANDFL08
35	30.36074996	-86.43343331	SANDFL09
36	30.35925002	-86.43214996	SANDFL10
37	30.35794999	-86.43364999	SANDFL11
38	30.3570667	-86.43201669	SANDFL12
39	30.35681667	-86.43663336	SANDFL13
40	30.35945001	-86.43689998	SANDFL14
41	30.35783331	-86.44003331	SANDFL15
42	30.35669999	-86.44161665	SANDFL16
43	30.35663336	-86.4446167	SANDFL17
44	30.3582167	-86.44301668	SANDFL18
45	30.35933333	-86.44481669	SANDFL19
46	30.36074996	-86.44326663	SANDFL20
47	30.36063337	-86.4401333	SANDFL21
48	30.36355002	-86.44470002	SANDFL22
49	30.36355002	-86.44186668	SANDFL23
50	30.36351666	-86.43679999	SANDFL24
51	30.3634833	-86.4370833	SANDFL25
52	30.36399996	-86.43679999	SANDFL26
53	30.36383333	-86.43661668	SANDFL27
54	30.37031665	-86.49371663	TRAINING C
55	30.37031665	-86.49371663	TRAINING CONCRETE GHETTOS
56	30.36341666	-86.46410001	URCHIN CON
57	30.36341666	-86.46410001	URCHIN CONCRETE WALTERS


----------



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> i'll fish destin with you as long as my reels get back in time. there's a shelf i want to try to hit and we can troll for kings and whatever else. lots of activity around and i can guarantee we'll find some fish. can't say what, but there is always something biting. i also have a spot that i want to try just off the beach that holds some grouper. doesn't look like it gets much pressure either.


Sounds good to me. I was going to bring three rods. My sabiki rod, one rod with a tld star 20, and one rod with a tld 25. Will this be sufficient for fishing from the beach or should I also bring one of my regular baitcasts that I use back in the marsh? The three rods I mentioned above are the ones I usually bring with me when I go offshore in a friends boat.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

almo100 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 1	30.36335003	-86.49828334	A LEG MODU
> 2	30.36335003	-86.49828334	A Leg Modules
> ...


WOW!!!!! I thought you said a few, lol. With that many coordinates I'll spend more time on the water than I will on land while I'm there. Thank you. Now I'm definitely going to have to buy or borrow a gps.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha. Well a few considering how many there are in the Gulf as a whole.  Have fun. Hope to see some pics on here.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

bmtsupra said:


> Sounds good to me. I was going to bring three rods. My sabiki rod, one rod with a tld star 20, and one rod with a tld 25. Will this be sufficient for fishing from the beach or should I also bring one of my regular baitcasts that I use back in the marsh? The three rods I mentioned above are the ones I usually bring with me when I go offshore in a friends boat.


make sure atleast one (preferably the heavier/larger) has braid (50-65lb) and bring some heavier weights. (3-6oz in torpedo and egg sinker. eggs are usually hard to find over 4oz but that will be ok). I want to hit some deeper water for AJ and grouper. we can play with kings inshore all day and there is a grouper spot inshore i want to try and a 30lb rig should be OK. kings only require an 8-15lb set up but you need 150yards or more of line. a big king will smoke a little reel and strip 150 yards no problem, especially if your drifting the opposite way it wants to go. 

what do you mean from the beach? land based and yak baits out? or just fish the second bar? you won't need very heavy gear that close unless you want to tangle with a shark from the yak, then you'll need a 30lb rig and be able to apply 10-11lbs of drag. the only other fish I'd worry about are jacks and you can stay on top of them.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

By "from the beach" I meant put in with gear and paddle out a mile or so to troll and jig. Both rods with the TLD's have 80lb braid and I usually run a wire leader or a 100lb. perlon mono leader.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sounds good. should be fine. make up some 80 and 100lb mono leaders with 2/0 live bait hooks and 8/0 octopus hooks and a few duster rigs with 40 or so lb wire. i wouldn't go over 60lb for wire. its pretty thick and i would think it would deter a fish. but who knows, kings are crazy fish. 

best rig for mono leader is a carolina. 2ft leaders work great. i'd pick up some 40 or 60lb floro too. seagaur premier floro. not red or blue and 5/0 ringed live bait hooks for dropper rigs and squid or live blue runners. 

also get yourself a deep diver. the rapala magnum X rap 15 in dorado, white with red head, fire tiger or the bright orange one work well or you can get a yo-zuri with the fancy finish. get one that dives 12-16ft and no more than 7" long. rig that up with a foot of wire to troll. 

for making bait, bring a few sabiki's in different sizes. the bigger ones with bright feathers/plasitcs work well for blue runners and hardtails while the tiny fish skin ones will get you cigs and menhaden. the smaller ones are usually made with 6-8lb line and break easy when loaded up so try to find one a little heavier or bring at least two. i use 1/2 and 1oz bell weights


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

rapala - 




ringed hook http://www.amazon.com/Owners-Gorilla-Black-Chrome-Ringed/dp/B0007NC4JK/ref=sr_1_6?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1372384925&sr=1-6&keywords=owner+ringed+hooks

live bait hook. 1/0 and 2/0 work http://www.amazon.com/Owner-Ringed-Flyliner-1-0/dp/B003THK3IU/ref=sr_1_7?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1372384970&sr=1-7&keywords=owner+ringed+hooks

8/0 octopus. you can use 10/0 too. 
http://www.amazon.com/Owners-Cutting-Point-Octopus-Chrome/dp/B0000AYIAB/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1372385052&sr=1-1&keywords=owner+octopus+hooks+8%2F0


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

and you might want to throw a couple circle hooks in there as well. just in case.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

Well we made it to Destin. Kayak is in the back of the truck just in case the weather decides to clear up, but it I have a feeling it will be staying in back of the truck for this trip :-( Maybe it'll clear up some later this week.


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

bmtsupra said:


> Well we made it to Destin. Kayak is in the back of the truck just in case the weather decides to clear up, but it I have a feeling it will be staying in back of the truck for this trip :-( Maybe it'll clear up some later this week.


Yea the surf was really rough. I found some fish on the east jetti though. Go down there if you get a few hours of no rain with some fresh peeled shrimp and sand fleas. We caught mangrove snapper and spade fish it was a lot of fun. We also caught some other species that I couldn't figure out what they were. The guy next to us caught some grouper. The mangrove snapper wouldn't bite until I took all the weights off and just put a shrimp on a bare hook with no weight and floated it down to them. Good luck!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Circle hooks are mandatory for fishing natural bait (live or dead) over a reef. You dont want to get caught fishing live bait hooks or octopus hooks with natural bait over a reef!


----------



## bmtsupra (Jun 25, 2013)

Caught a few blue runner today in front of the condo. Grabbed my rods, paddled out about 3/4 of a mile and fished one about 40'-50' down and one on the surface. The one that was down took off after about 20 minutes and the clicker was humming away on my TLD25. I eased on the drag and finally slowed the fish down. Started reeling and tightened the drag a little more. Then the fish took off again and I didn't react fast enough to loosen the drag. Snapped my 80lb braid and what ever it was swam away with my wire leader and circle hook to show his friends his new piercing.

I gave up after that because didn't bring anymore leaders, hooks and weights in the kayak. Hopefully I'll get to give it another go tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning. I' m just glad this weather cleared up and I was able to get out on the water.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No need to adjust your drag on the fly, at least in my opinion. Just let em run. Once you get your yak turned behind the fish let him drag you around. If you need to add more pressure, God gave us thumbs!


----------

